# ssh X tunneling crashes exceed after kernel upgrade

## trigggl

I just recently upgraded to kernel 3.10.7.  Now, for some reason, I can't get any x-windows open on my exceed connection at work.  I'll see the box of the app, but then a message pops open telling me that Exceed has to close.

Could this be due to a setting in the kernel and if so what?

----------

## Hu

That is unlikely.  Since Exceed is the program which crashes, you should pursue this with the upstream for Exceed.

----------

## trigggl

 *Hu wrote:*   

> That is unlikely.  Since Exceed is the program which crashes, you should pursue this with the upstream for Exceed.

 

Been using the same Exceed for years without problem.  The variable that's new is the kernel and it's consistent across all home pc's that I upgraded.

Perhaps there's some package that I should re-emerge along with the new kernel version?  Consolekit also got upgraded.  Could that cause some change that affects ssh?  

I should have tried from one home pc to another while I was there.  I may try that tonight.  What I can do now is reboot one of my pc's to the old kernel and see if the problem goes away again.  I guess I can test through the one that works if that happens.

----------

## toralf

 *trigggl wrote:*   

> What I can do now is reboot one of my pc's to the old kernel and see if the problem goes away again.

 Honestly, that is the first test you should do before you ask others.

----------

## trigggl

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *trigggl wrote:*   What I can do now is reboot one of my pc's to the old kernel and see if the problem goes away again. Honestly, that is the first test you should do before you ask others.

 

Tried going back to the old kernel had still had the problem.  Now I'm trying a consolekit downgrade.

----------

## toralf

If a core file was created sometimes gdb gives a hint where the crash does occurs, syntax is something like this:

```
gdb --core=/mnt/ramdisk/core /usr/local/bin/linux-v3.11-rc7-30-g41615e8 -n -batch -ex bt
```

(I start crashing programs from a ramdisk b/c the core file is created much faster there than on my lame hard disc).

----------

## Hu

Even if Exceed has not changed recently, if Exceed is crashing, then the maintainer of Exceed is the one who should fix it.  Anything else is a workaround to avoid triggering a now known bug in Exceed.

----------

## 666threesixes666

ssh?  if its from ssh dropping connections, i suggest trying mosh.  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Mosh  just shout if you need ports to forward or something added to the page.

exceed?  like broadband satellite?  ssh will do bad under that kinda situation, where mosh would do well.

oh you clearly mean this http://connectivity.opentext.com/products/exceed-products.aspx

hmm i think you want vnc if you were going to look at free & open alternatives.  its like cross compatible remote desktop.

----------

## trigggl

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Even if Exceed has not changed recently, if Exceed is crashing, then the maintainer of Exceed is the one who should fix it.  Anything else is a workaround to avoid triggering a now known bug in Exceed.

 

What bug is known?  Is it in a bug report somewhere?

The problem is Exceed is what I've got.  I either use it or nothing.  It's what is installed on my work computer.  It does just fine for what we're using it for and I don't have permissions on the computer to install anything else.

What I was doing was connecting to the AIX drafting server and then while I had that running I connect using PuTTy to a Linux box at home and it used the X window that the AIX connection was using.  In fact, whatever I opened would show up on the AIX icon bar.  Now though, it doesn't work that way or as passive.  Guess I'm out of luck for now.

In any event, it doesn't appear to have anything to do with the kernel.

----------

## Hu

In the first post in this thread, trigggl said then a message pops open telling me that Exceed has to close.  This is a common statement from Windows users who are reporting that Windows has decided to terminate a program due to a memory access violation.  The use of Windows would seem to be further confirmed by the later use of PuTTY.  If Exceed is being killed by the Windows kernel due to a memory access violation, then there is a bug in Exceed.  No network input should be able to crash the receiving program.  That is the bug which is now known.  I do not know whether you or anyone else has reported this to the Exceed maintainer.

----------

